# Introductory Video on Apitherapy by Dr. Stefan Stangaciu



## appalachianoutdoors

Does someone have to have a medical license to perform Apitherapy? Someone in my local area is advertising Apitherapy and telling people to bring their own Epi pens and only they can administer it to themselves. Seems like a big liability if you are not an MD and you provided bees and Apitherapy services and someone goes into shock...


----------



## ruthiesbees

Apitherapy is not recognized in the US by the AMA so I don't believe anyone can get a "license" for it. There are some licensed doctors in alternative fields that do list it on their website as a service. Not many though. One has to be careful that they are not "practicing medicine" without a license. But I'm not sure what the liability would be for someone who is just providing the bees. There are a couple of mail order places that have done it for years. I think if someone is administering the bee sting to themselves, the provider of the bee would not be liable (but I'm also not a lawyer)


----------



## appalachianoutdoors

ruthiesbees said:


> Apitherapy is not recognized in the US by the AMA so I don't believe anyone can get a "license" for it. There are some licensed doctors in alternative fields that do list it on their website as a service. Not many though. One has to be careful that they are not "practicing medicine" without a license. But I'm not sure what the liability would be for someone who is just providing the bees. There are a couple of mail order places that have done it for years. I think if someone is administering the bee sting to themselves, the provider of the bee would not be liable (but I'm also not a lawyer)


Thank you!


----------



## JeronimoJC

I'll be licking my fingers next time to clean propolis off instead of using acetone.


----------



## mcon672

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mcon672

Has anyone taken the online course or does anyone know someone who did?


----------



## ruthiesbees

Lady Spirit Moon Cerelli of North Carolina did. you can reach her at http://beehealingguild.org/


----------

